# Looking for friends



## anna.amour (May 27, 2011)

Hello,
I am a 34 yrs old Polish girl living in Monteverde. I am looking for friends for going out together )
Anna


----------



## littoria (Jan 23, 2013)

anna.amour said:


> Hello,
> I am a 34 yrs old Polish girl living in Monteverde. I am looking for friends for going out together )
> Anna


Hello Anna

Are you still in Rome? Since almost one year as your message was posted Monteverde is a beautiful area where my husband's friends live  I'm 31 and I live in Latina. It'd be nice to meet you someday in Rome.


----------

